# I found a cool way to improve lucky solves.



## Jorghi (Jun 27, 2011)

I made special algorithms for the sune case that allows it to permute, and orientate the Last Layer! Instead of having to learn the thousands of algorithms, I'm just learning the sune ones(because I like sune).

Is this a good idea????


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 27, 2011)

No.

/thread


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jun 27, 2011)

1. how does this have anything to do with lucky solves?
2. this is not a good idea, I mean if you are using 2 look OLL and 2 look PLL, why on earth do u want to depreciate your solves, I would say work more on the finger tricks involved in 2 look OLL and 2 look PLL
3. If you are looking for real improvement, practice , the real improvement in your times will be due to f2l (which after enough practice will become very smooth+ pauseless)


----------



## cubersmith (Jun 27, 2011)

I dont understand at all to be honest


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 27, 2011)

lol why would you learn the sune zbll subset, a smarter move would be to learn an oll that sucks.

anyway, you're crazy. stop trying to think for yourself and just do whatever badmephisto (or whoever is teaching people these days) tells you.


----------



## Jorghi (Jun 27, 2011)

I just thought of it. Now that you say zb... I don't think I'll learn it.

Okay I'll go back to badmephisto.


----------



## Zonda (Jun 27, 2011)

Wait, you're all discouraging this kid from learning ZB?

If there is a right time to learn ZB it is as a beginner, not when you already know 200 algs and are tired of learning new stuff.
Learning the Sune sub-set will show him how efficient ZB is and expanding to other sub-sets will come natural.

Yes, the biggest time gain comes from improving F2L but it'll be long untill he's done with ZB and when that happens he'll be as good at F2L as the next guy.
If I could've started out like that I would've! And I'll encourage you Jorghi to do so, but to be honest I doubt any human has that patience. Good luck however.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 27, 2011)

Zonda said:


> Wait, you're all discouraging this kid from learning ZB?



Nope.



Zonda said:


> If there is a right time to learn ZB it is as a beginner, not when you already know 200 algs and are tired of learning new stuff.



I probably know more than 200 algs. I started learning ZB two days ago.



Zonda said:


> Learning the Sune sub-set will show him how efficient ZB is and expanding to other sub-sets will come natural.



It's a bad subset to pick because it's already a fast OLL. I already explained this.



Zonda said:


> Yes, the biggest time gain comes from improving F2L but it'll be long untill he's done with ZB and when that happens he'll be as good at F2L as the next guy.
> If I could've started out like that I would've! And I'll encourage you Jorghi to do so, but to be honest I doubt any human has that patience. Good luck however.


 
I don't even think ZB is a good method. I wouldn't advise anyone to learn it at the moment.


----------



## cityzach (Jun 27, 2011)

w/e if it works for you go for it.


----------



## Godmil (Jun 27, 2011)

Zonda, you seriously think he should learn ZB-sune set before PLL?


----------



## Olji (Jun 27, 2011)

So you're learning to permute the last layer on sune, great, what do you do if anything else than sune appears? do you make it a sune or do you just do OLL?
Learn ZBLL instead, its not thousands of algoritms (however its a great deal more than CFOP) and you will be able to orient and permute the last layer without needing the Sune!! :O
And I wonder about your comment that you're learning the sune ones because you like sune... is it the pattern or the algoritm you like (I'm guessing algoritm), if it is the alg, then you should know that there is a huge possibility that not many of the ZBLL sune algs is close to the sune alg you like, just a heads up


----------



## Zonda (Jun 27, 2011)

He already knows 2-look, so why not if he has the patience?

And the Sune sub-set is indeed stupid. I for example know CLL, except for the Sune cases as it's fast as it is.
Starting from another end would be more efficient, but apparently floats his boat. Motivation is a tricky thing when it comes to learning a heap of algorithms so if it works for him, I wouldn't stop him.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't want to live on this planet anymore.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 27, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I don't want to live on this planet anymore.


Story of my life.
It's because I'm a total freakin' rock star from Mars. Winning


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 27, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> Learn ZBLL *instead*


 
LOL i hope you realize that this is part of ZBLL


----------



## Olji (Jun 27, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> LOL i hope you realize that this is part of ZBLL


 
yeah I do, I checked up ZBLL some time ago, mainly out of curiosity, but with the small intention to take up some of the algs for my LL, didnt get to that though, did just make me check up how the permutation got affected by my current OLLs instead. I meant "learn full ZBLL instead", but I forgot on that one word, making that line sound pretty stupid <-<


----------



## Jorghi (Jun 27, 2011)

I know how ZBLL is some powerful method...  But then all I would be doing is memorizing tons of algorithms  instead of discovering cool ways to do things.. And then it would take so much time to fix recognition.... 
And then some guy will probably make a new improved method that is much better and more efficient than ZBLL lol.

!!! Why destroy a method by creating hundreds of more algorithms when you can make a better one O_O

I have 7 more PLL algs left O_O


----------



## wontolla (Jun 27, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> !!! Why destroy a method by creating hundreds of more algorithms when you can make a better one O_O



Maybe it's just me, but you make no sense at all.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 27, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> I know how ZBLL is some powerful method...  But then all I would be doing is memorizing tons of algorithms  instead of discovering cool ways to do things.. And then it would take so much time to fix recognition....
> And then some guy will probably make a new improved method that is much better and more efficient than ZBLL lol.
> 
> !!! Why destroy a method by creating hundreds of more algorithms when you can make a better one O_O
> ...


 
Just leave while you still have some dignity. Honestly, all you're doing is spitting out nonsense.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 27, 2011)

fyi people know full ZBLL and can use it in speedsolves *cough*spef*cough*

kthnxbai.


----------



## Athefre (Jun 27, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Just leave while you still have some dignity. Honestly, all you're doing is spitting out nonsense.


 
Hate feels good.


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 27, 2011)

i love these retarded threads. gives a nice laugh


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 27, 2011)

The more I read Jorghi's threads and posts, the more I think he's just someone's troll account.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 27, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> *I made* special algorithms for the sune case that allows it to permute, and orientate the Last Layer!



C'mon, SHOW us some of the the algs *you made* ...


----------



## Jorghi (Jun 27, 2011)

I used cube Explorer lol. But now I know its actually ZB.


----------

